# apparence leopard sur tiger



## quentinb04 (20 Janvier 2009)

bonjour a tous,

voila j'ai un mac mini pas assez puissant pour accueillir mac osx leopard donc je voudrais savoir si il existait un patch ou un crack permettant de mettre l'apparence, le theme de mac osx leopard sur tiger  

merci

quentin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Il y'en a plusieurs.


----------



## quentinb04 (23 Janvier 2009)

merci de votre réponse rapide, j'ai télécharger le thème, et pour pouvoir l'utiliser, j'ai aussi télécharger shapeshifter pour pouvoir utiliser le theme, mais le logitiel ne veut pas reconaitre le theme,. que doit-je faire? es se que je dois utiliser un autre logitiel???


d'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Quel thème as-tu pris ?
Shapeshifter n'accepte que les thèmes avec l'extension .guikit .


----------



## jphg (9 Février 2009)

apparence Tiger sur Leopard ? 
-> pour supprimer les lignes bleues dans les listes du finder (assez pénible visuellement)
-> pour pouvoir réduire la barre latérale d'une fenêtre finder jusqu'à ne voir que les icônes


edit :
pour la suppression des barres bleues dans les listes, passer par OnyX pour Leopard, puis :
onglet Paramètres > Finder > Affichage des fenêtres par liste : "Arrière-plan uni blanc". &#8730;
:love:OnyX


----------



## fantaztic (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour.

Je me permet de vous exposer mon souci suite à l'installer de Liger (customiser 10.4 en 10.5). 

Voilà, j'ai installé le thème Liger, tout ce passe bien (à noter l'imperfection de du logo son qui est pas vraiment très propre mais c'est toujours mieux que rien), bref le souci est que dès que j'ai installé le fichier "Liger" pour avoir le même dock que Leopard, une boite de dialogue s'affiche avec un message : 

"LigerDock requires that the accessibility API be enabled

Would you like me to launch System Preferences so that you can turn on "Enable access for assistive devices" ?

You will need to relaunch LigerDock once the Accessibility API is enabled."

Voilà le message mot pour mot, dès lors que je clique sur "Launch System Preferences" je tombe sur "Accès Universel". VoiceOver est désactivé, Zoom également et pour ce qui est d'Afficher, tout est parfait.

Que veux dire API, comment faire ?!
Je suis perdu et il n'est pas vraiment agréable de voire une boîte de dialogue à l'ouverture d'OS X !

Merci beaucoup par avance.
Christopher.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Je t'ai répondu sur l'autre sujet ...


----------



## fantaztic (22 Février 2009)

Merci bien.
Donc API : "Application programming interface".

Bon, je doit avouer que ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup pour ce problème de Dock avec Liger. Après quelques recherches sur Google, je ne suis pas avancé.

Quelqu'un aurait eu ce même souci et ayant réussi à s'en sortir ?

Merci encore.


----------

